# Maybe a final diagnosis



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Well finally broke down and went to see a rheumatologist and he said I have either fibro, polymyalgia rheumatica or something called sojourns (sorry about spelling). He gave me something called zanaflex (tizanidine hydrochloride). Can somebody tell me about this drug? I think it's a muscle relaxer but to tell you the truth I'm so exhausted I can't even understand what I'm reading. I'm going home from work and going straight to bed. Thank heavens hubby is on a business trip these last weeks. I'm so dang tired, no exhausted is a better word. My shoulders, hips and especially my hands hurt. Geez, a 53 year old wreck. Please help.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Yep it's a muscle relaxant. A pretty common prescription for Fibro patients. Hope it helps!!~Mrs. Mason


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

Genny,I was so excited when I saw you were from Ft. Worth - I live in DeSoto, but work in Ft. Worth. Maybe we can get together sometime and compare pain stories!For some unknown reason my Rheumy has never given a muscle relaxer. He just tries various anti-inflammatories and sends me home with pain pills. I will have to look up the polymyalgia r..whatever, never heard that one before.Paige


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi,I hope the Zanaflex works for you! I'm in the Rx biz so I thought I'd mention that it's also available as a generic called Generic Tizanidine HClIf it works, you might want to ask your doc to prescribe the generic to save some $$ Just a thought







e-Fiona


----------



## Snitmom (Aug 15, 2002)

Just a note on Polymyalgia Rhuematica [sp?] - it has a definite diagnosis ["if a pill cures it"], and a common pill for it. It is serious. I have packed up my books for a move, but this should be really obvious for your GP. My mom was cured of it "with that certain pill"... I hope you are as fortunate. Anyone know this P.R. story?


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Sluggo, hon, you lost me completely. What are you talking about???


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

Page, i work off meacham boulevard in north fort worth, actually across the street from the holiday inn, it's actually close to I-35 and loop 820. know where that is?? where od you work. i get off at 3:30... i could meet you for dinner or something in HEB


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Genny,Well I just had to post that I'm glad to hear that you finally getting closer to a diagnosis after all this time. I know how hard it has been for you struggling with these problems and not getting answers from the doctors. I sure hope this signals a positive step in that process.







I wish you good luck and here hoping for a positive future for you,Clair


----------

